# engine cuts out with heavy acceleration



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

My engine is a pontiac 400, carbureted, automatic transmission. It runs just fine all the time, but when I floor the pedal it cuts out. Anybody know what my problem could be?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

First thing to check is fuel delivery. Sounds like you are running out of fuel. Could be pump, lines, pickup in tank, or low float level. Run a fuel pressure and fuel volume check.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Which carb do you have? If it's a Q-Jet, there are a couple of issues that can cause the symptom you describe...
Lars


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, it is a Quadra-jet.


----------

